# Max Payne: Erster offizieller Kino-Trailer erschienen



## jetztaber (11. Juli 2008)

Heute Morgen ist der erste Teaser für das große Kino mit Mark Wahlberg als Max Payne erschienen. Der Film selbst soll am 17. Oktober erscheinen.

Regie führt John Moore (Behind Enemy Lines, Der Flug des Phoenix, Das Omen), das Drehbuch stammt von Beau Thorne. Die Besetzung wird abgerundet durch Beau Bridge als Paynes Mentor B.B. Hensley und Mila Kunis als die Auftragsmörderin Mona.

Die filmische Umsetzung wird als relativ dunkel von an der Produktion Beteiligten beschrieben.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2jAEoBz6RY


----------



## exa (11. Juli 2008)

sieht sehr nice aus, ich hab max payne 2 geliebt


----------



## Medina (11. Juli 2008)

max payne war schon geil...hab des solange gespielt bis ichs in 1 stunde un 15 minz durchhatte^^

zum trailer:
die ebsetzung mit mark findich gut, passt auch zu ihm irgendwie

was mich stört war, das fehlende weise, blutverschmierte hemd unter dem schwarzen mantel^^ und dieses komische seltsame fliegende teil am schluss...muss denn in jedem film son nen komischens viech vorkommen?, warum kanns net ma bei menschen bleiben sonden immer so fiktive kreaturen eingebaut werden, das find ich echt ********

aber nunja, freu mich trotzdem auf den film


----------



## Invain (12. Juli 2008)

Kann meinem Vorredner in allen 3 Punkten nur zustimmen. Mark Wahlberg ist eine richtig gute Wahl, obwohl ich erst bei 4 Brüder auch ihn aufmerksam wurde. Departed und Shooter, zwei überragende Filme, haben mich dann richtig begeistert.

Warum hier wieder abgedrehte Figuren auftauchen müssen verstehe ich einfach nicht. Ich war schon bei Indiana Jones über solchen Müll verägert. Jetz bleibt noch zu hoffen, dass Wahlberg das beknackte schräge Dauergrinsen von Max Payne I wenigstens einmal zustande bringt.


----------



## Maggats (12. Juli 2008)

ich hoff ja mal das dieses viech aus einer von diesen drogen sequenzen stammt


----------



## holzkreuz (12. Juli 2008)

Richtig 
Richtig
 Geil

Ich fand die Max Payne Teile schon geil, jetzt muss nur noch der Film passen 

Und die Besetzung finde ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## MaNTiS_ (13. Juli 2008)

Vorweg Max Payne würde ich Behaupten war DAS Spiel mit der Besten Story...

Die Ganze Art des Filmes erinnert mich sehr stark an Sin City also kann der Film ja nur gut werden .


----------



## CiSaR (13. Juli 2008)

geil da freut man sich ja drauf


----------



## Nigigo (13. Juli 2008)

Mark Wahlberg ist einer der Wohl besten Schauspieler wie ich finde 
Three Kings, The Italian Job, Vier Brüder, Shooter, Departed ...

sind alles richtig klasse Filme... der Trailer sieht schon wirklich sehr sehr gut aus.
Wann kommt der denn in die Deutschen Kinos ?


----------



## Invain (13. Juli 2008)

MaNTiS_ schrieb:


> Vorweg Max Payne würde ich Behaupten war DAS Spiel mit der Besten Story...


 
Beide Teile zusammen sind einfach fesselnd gewesen (mit Ausnahme der Valkyr Wandlerei im ersten Teil ). Seitdem hab ich eigentlich (bis auf COD4, was nicht ganz vergleichbar ist) nie wieder die Atmosphäre eines Spiels als so dicht empfunden.


----------



## derguru (14. Juli 2008)

ja die spiele waren wirklich atmophärisch schon echt eine kunst für sich.
aber ich finde es schade,den film hätte ich lieber im sin city style gesehen.das würde einfach perfekt dazu passen.


----------



## IDontLoveYou (15. Juli 2008)

MaNTiS_ schrieb:


> Vorweg Max Payne würde ich Behaupten war DAS Spiel mit der Besten Story...
> 
> Die Ganze Art des Filmes erinnert mich sehr stark an Sin City also kann der Film ja nur gut werden .



Mich erinnert der Film am ehesten an Wächter der Nacht, gemixt mit Matrix (ne Menge Bullettimes).


Find den Trailer absolut geil, auch wenn ich nie Max Payne gespielt hab. Naja, Film unter 20th Century Fox, da sollte man das auch erwarten können.^^


----------



## heartcell (12. August 2008)

hab das spiel selbst auch nie gezockt, aber mark wahlberg is einfach ein klasse schauspieler^^
bin mal gespannt, der trailer war schon in ordnung, jetzt muß der rest nur noch stimmen^^


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2008)

Verdammt...dank des Trailers hab ich nun nen Sabberfaden  Hat mal einen nen Handtuch übrig?


----------



## Unbenannt123 (14. August 2008)

Max Panyne 2 ist für mich nachwievor eines der besten Spiele überhaupt mit der Auslese aus dem guten Spiele-Jahrgang 2003. 

Irgendwie haben die Spiele früher doch mehr gefesselt oder? Hab' heutzutage nicht mehr so ne Freude wie früher an ihnen...

..., doch auf den Film freue ich mich riesig.


----------



## push@max (14. August 2008)

Für mich war damals Max Payne 2 auch ein echtes Spieleerlebnis, hat echt Spass gemacht in Zeitlupe zu fliegen und zu ballern 

Den Film werde ich mir anschauen, der Trailer ist gut, aber zunächst zieh ich mir The Dark Knight rein...kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Xerver (17. August 2008)

Ich freu mich auch risig und hoffe das es nich wieder eine schlechte Video spiel verfilmung wird. Die einzigste wo mir gefallen hat war Silent Hill weil es sehr nah am spiel war und auch für leute die das game nich gezockt haben intesannt war.^^

Ich freu mich Trozdem Irrsinig auf den Film^^

MfG

Xerver


----------



## push@max (18. August 2008)

Xerver schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch risig und hoffe das es nich wieder eine schlechte Video spiel verfilmung wird. Die einzigste wo mir gefallen hat war Silent Hill weil es sehr nah am spiel war und auch für leute die das game nich gezockt haben intesannt war.^^
> 
> Ich freu mich Trozdem Irrsinig auf den Film^^
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich fand die Verfilmung von Silent Hill auch ziemlich gut, ich denke es lohnt sich den anzuschauen.


----------



## Frag - 4 - One [Dima] (19. August 2008)

Ich habe Max Payne 2 verehrt, so genial finde ich das Spiel, die Story, das Spiel oh man 
aber warum diese Häßlichen viecher am ende? 
was soll das...


----------



## Dove (20. August 2008)

Ich hoffe die Story ähnelt dem ersten Teil, denn das Game hat mich total mitgerissen. Die beste Story die ich jemals gespielt habe! Werde mir den Film auf jeden Fall ansehen.


----------

